# sights with changable heads sword or sureloc??



## SSI.JOHN (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking at the sword Titan with a scope you can buy the 5 pin hunting head total about $380.00 Same idea in sureloc is close to $650.00 is the sword good or is the sureloc worth the extra money?


----------

